# Houseboats



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone here have one?
DH and I just bought one and I know I'm going to have a million and a half questions on how to take care of it.
Gonna spend our first weekend on it this week - hope I know what I'm doing!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Lucky you!
Have a blast with the houseboat and if there is one available near you take a boating safety course. 
Sold mine last month â Iâm gonna miss it


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I know where there is one for sale, been for sale for over 2 years. The price has dropped quite a bit. I keep looking at it and keep thinking about buying it. From what I have learned they have to be pulled out of the water ever so often. The tanks also have to be emptied and cleaned.
It seems like a great place to live but I am not sure about full time living.
I am looking forward to hearing from others that have info on houseboats.


----------



## ScrappyNana (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know anything about them personally but I do know some people that live on the river on one. They are full time and love it. I took the tour and a ride with them one weekend and they really had a nice set-up. Never have any trouble with the neighbors  I think they have to get it up on the hill' periodically to check things out and clean it up a bit like pancho mentioned.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Here's a photo of our houseboat....ain't she a beauty!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

If your houseboat uses pontoons or whatever they're called..be sure that the gas has dried up before lighting rocket fireworks, lol! My brother put one on the hole where you pump in gas...he lighted it only to watch in horror as the wind blew it right into the hole! He grabbed me (he was25 and I was 8 or 9 years old) and ran like hell. The whole thing blew up like in the movies!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is one I have been thinking about buying. The asking price is now down to $19,000. www.thedoordoc.com


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

*drool!* wonder where that boat is at?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> *drool!* wonder where that boat is at?


The houseboat is located on the Ross Barnett Reservoir near Jackson, Ms. It has been for sale for a few years, the price will come down even more before it is sold.


----------

